# lights for chronograph



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Not sure, but would it have to be LED or would an incandescent bulb work. If so you could use something like this (fish tank light) I'm still looking for a socket.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Here are a few ideas for chrony lights

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1654954&highlight=light+kit


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just get some white corru-plast (plastic cardboard like that used on "for sale" signs).
Mount this on top of the chrono using the "wire legs" that came on the deflector shields, or make your own out of 3/16" rod.
Then get a "work light" with clamp and bounce the light off the white plastic.
Works great in my basement and consistent readings every time!


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is a repost of mine from a while back....

Here is mine DIY light . They lamps are the smaller clip on trouble lights from HD. I used the furnished power cords to wire them in series so I only had to use the single cord. The frame is made from foam core poster board. The attachments are made with zip ties. The bulbs are 100 watts. It reads exactly the same FPS with the light kit as it does outside. All together cost was about $10-$15.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

NP Archery said:


> Here is a repost of mine from a while back....
> 
> Here is mine DIY light . They lamps are the smaller clip on trouble lights from HD. I used the furnished power cords to wire them in series so I only had to use the single cord. The frame is made from foam core poster board. The attachments are made with zip ties. The bulbs are 100 watts. It reads exactly the same FPS with the light kit as it does outside. All together cost was about $10-$15.


Nice


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

lc12 said:


> Just get some white corru-plast (plastic cardboard like that used on "for sale" signs).
> Mount this on top of the chrono using the "wire legs" that came on the deflector shields, or make your own out of 3/16" rod.
> Then get a "work light" with clamp and bounce the light off the white plastic.
> Works great in my basement and consistent readings every time!


Here are some pics of what I was describing above.


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks guys, you have given great inexpensive ideas.


----------



## Aaronturner (Dec 7, 2012)

NYS REP said:


> I tired doing a search and was unsuccessful in obtaining any information about what anybody has DIY'ed for lighting your chronograph. Being I have only used mine outdoors and I don't want to spend a lot of money for the designed led ones. What has anybody be able to acccomplish without building one with a control panel, conduit and a degree in electrical engineering.-lol


See led lights is one time expense and it will last for years


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

If you use the original diffuser that comes with the unit you really only need one light source.


----------



## Aaronturner (Dec 7, 2012)

Aaronturner said:


> See Peimar led lights is one time expense and it will last for years


I got some led lights recently will share some pics after installation


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

lc12 said:


> Here are some pics of what I was describing above.
> View attachment 1535207
> View attachment 1535208



Couldn't you do something like lc has done, but use the original diffusers?


----------

